# Moving to Burlington NC area



## brewdude (Dec 23, 2004)

There's a good chance that I'll be moving to the Burlington area...at least that's where my wife will be working. Our number one concern is schools for the kids...but from a cyclists perspective are there any areas I should look into that would be a convienient commute to Burlington and offer some good riding for me?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

brewdude said:


> There's a good chance that I'll be moving to the Burlington area...at least that's where my wife will be working. Our number one concern is schools for the kids...but from a cyclists perspective are there any areas I should look into that would be a convienient commute to Burlington and offer some good riding for me?


Chapel Hill is likely a good bet assuming it's in your ballpark for housing.


----------



## dwells (Mar 30, 2005)

There are lots of good country roads all around the Burlington area. I live in Greensboro, and ride mostly over here, but I lived in Burlington in the 80s and road a lot north and northwest of town.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 7, 2006)

Were building a house in a spankin new development in Whitsett, NC thats smack inbetween Greensboro, and Burlington. Housing is booming there, and prices are from 90's for a townhome/condo to 300's+ for a big home. Its in Guilford county and the school system there is probally better than Alamance county (where Burlington is).

Brightwood Farms (where we are building), and Stoney Creek are two of the nicer communities with some good country roads near them just inside the Guilford county line.
Portrait Homes has townhomes going up across the street.

Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## brewdude (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info....we'll find out on Friday if the move is going to be necessary.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

brewdude said:


> Thanks for the info....we'll find out on Friday if the move is going to be necessary.


For your sake, I hope so. NC rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## brewdude (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sure it does....I'll miss the riding in Nashville, but I'm sure I'll get over it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Burlington is smack dab between Greensboro and the Triangle, which both have great bike clubs with lots of organized rides. The Tarwheels' Bike Fest ride in Hillsborough this weekend (Aug. 12) is one of the best group rides in NC, but you have to preregister.

Checkout web sites for local bike clubs for other organized rides and routes. Here are a few in the Triangle:

www.tarwheels.org
www.ncbikeclub.org

I am not as familiar with cycling in the Greensboro and the Triad, but you can find links to bike clubs in those areas at the clubs listed above. Cycles d'Oro is a fantastic bike shop in G'boro which hosts a classic bike show and ride every spring.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

NC's DOT keeps a list of rides in the state. It doesn't list ALL of them, but it is a good place to start. Heres a linkie - month-by-month for this year I second the recommendation for Cycles Del Oro in Greensboro - I'd add that Paceline Bicycles in Greensboro is a good shop and has great people too. For a short westerly drive to Winston Salem, Mock Orange Bikes is a really interesting new shop, and for a short drive east, there are lots of bike shops around RTP.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

Greetings from Burlington. For group rides in the area the Alamance -Burlington Bicycle Club meets at the Elon Bike Shop. There are several rides through out the week. Currently the weekend rides are at 7:30 and 9:00 am. The early ride is smaller and faster. All rides have a no drop policy. We are always happy to have new riders show up and do our best to take care of them .If you do happen to make the move out here, join us at the 9:00 ride and tell them Little Bob send you.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 7, 2006)

triadrider said:


> Greetings from Burlington. For group rides in the area the Alamance -Burlington Bicycle Club meets at the Elon Bike Shop. There are several rides through out the week. Currently the weekend rides are at 7:30 and 9:00 am. The early ride is smaller and faster. All rides have a no drop policy. We are always happy to have new riders show up and do our best to take care of them .If you do happen to make the move out here, join us at the 9:00 ride and tell them Little Bob send you.


Ill have to chekout the Elon bike shop! I work in Burlington and pass by Elon on the way home! Are there rides going on Sunday's or the evenings during the week?
Does the shop have a website??

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

The shop's website is www.elonbikeshop.com. Sunday rides are 7:30 and 9:00. Hope to see you then.
Colnago Bob


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

4SEVEN3 said:


> Ill have to chekout the Elon bike shop! I work in Burlington and pass by Elon on the way home! Are there rides going on Sunday's or the evenings during the week?
> Does the shop have a website??
> 
> Thanks!:thumbsup:


Here's another highly regarded shop in the area, Greensboro. Cycles d'Oro.

http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 7, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Here's another highly regarded shop in the area, Greensboro. Cycles d'Oro.
> 
> http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/


My personal fav too! Ive been dealing with Dale and crew on and off for years!
I dont believe youll find a better shop within 100 miles.:thumbsup: 

Paceline bicycles on Battleground is nice too. I bought MTB from them; always helpful and knowlegable (sp?) every time Ive been in there.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

4SEVEN3 said:


> My personal fav too! Ive been dealing with Dale and crew on and off for years!
> I dont believe youll find a better shop within 100 miles.:thumbsup:
> 
> Paceline bicycles on Battleground is nice too. I bought MTB from them; always helpful and knowlegable (sp?) every time Ive been in there.


I actually go to The Spin Cycle in Cary, NC. Greensboro is too far for a LBS when I have something as good here. They're always great and have earned my loyalty. But I know Cycles d'Oro has some really nice stuff and is highly regarded; as you attested to yourself.


----------

